
Why Python is a perfect language for Kibitzr - peterdemin
https://kibitzr.github.io/why-python.html
======
YCode
It seems like every language you learn teaches you a new facet of programming.

I've never picked up Python but kind of always meant to -- what's it teach
you?

~~~
peterdemin
For me it's mostly pep 20
[https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0020/](https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0020/)
conveyed through builtin and third party libraries

------
peterdemin
Kibitzr is kinda opening a new niche in tooling.

